# 30(11/2)



## Bah (Nov 2, 2016)

Sitting in toledo. Anyone have ant idea what is happening with the Cap limitedm


----------



## Bob Dylan (Nov 2, 2016)

Bah said:


> Sitting in toledo. Anyone have ant idea what is happening with the Cap limitedm


Amtrak Train Status shows #30 arriving into Toledo at 1213am EDT 35Minutes Late. It's currently shown as being between Waterloo and Toledo!


----------

